# Alicante la Vila Joiosa



## alacant

Una pregunta?

Estoy traduciendo un artículo de castellano a inglés y cita el pueblo de Alicante la Vila Joiosa.

Lo traducirias a Villajoyosa y lo dejarias tal cual?

Nota, no es mi intención excluir a nadie, solo pienso que los catalan parlantes dominarán el tema más.

Saludos, Alacant


----------



## romarsan

Hola Alacant, yo lo dejaría como Vila Joiosa. En principio, en estos tiempos de globalización, bajo mi punto de vista, la mejor opción es no traducir los nombres de las localidades puesto que cada vez nos es más fácil familiarizarnos con los nombres de los pueblos y ciudades tal y como se les denomina en su lugar de origen. Es un punto de vista...
Un beso y suerte


----------



## alacant

Hola Ro,

Yo pienso igual, pero suena un poco raro si pongo, "chocolate from the Vila Joiosa".

Que te parece?

Me alegro de encontrarte aquí a estas horas.

Un beso, A


----------



## romarsan

Tu juegas con una ventaja y es que sabes como va a sonar a los oídos ingleses, cosa que yo, no sabría en absoluto, así pues, creo que la opción que mejor suene a tus oídos es la más correcta. A fin de cuentas lo que buscamos con las palabras es conectar lo más posible con el sentir de los demás...
Besos


----------



## alacant

Hola,

Me han movido al foro de catalán, estoy encantada, es la primera vez, no me hubiera atrevida entrar aquí.

Moltes gracies.

Alacant


----------



## parhuzam

It doesn't seem strange in English to use the original name of the area or town....... 

I would use "chocolate from Vila Joiosa"...... drop   "the" unless you say ... "from the region/area of ..."

Saludos.


----------



## alacant

Par,

The town is called "La Vila Joiosa".

Saludos, A


----------



## parhuzam

Then... in English you translate all of it... "La Vila Joiosa"

Chocolate from La Vila Joiosa

Saludos.

Párhu


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hi Alacant and everyone!

I have the impression that the correct spelling of the town is la Vila-joiosa, as in Vila-seca, Poble-sec, etc., though I am not sure.

A veure si algú ens pot donar un cop de mà.

Besets al País Valencià!


----------



## Lohengrin

parhuzam said:


> Then... in English you translate all of it... "La Vila Joiosa"
> 
> Chocolate from La Vila Joiosa


I agree with *parhuzam*. 
(Montse, penso que en català d'aquí és com tu dius, però al web del municipi el nom oficial és La Vila Joiosa.)


----------



## alacant

Hola a todos,

Por fin puse "the Vila Joiosa", que suena mejor en un texto en inglés, y no quería traducir lo a castellano. Cuestion de estilo como dice romarsan. 

Gracias, alacant


----------



## Lohengrin

alacant said:


> Por fin puse "the Vila Joiosa", que suena mejor en un texto en inglés, y no quería traducir lo a castellano. Cuestion de estilo como dice romarsan.


Me parece estupenda tu opción, si la consideras la apropiada. Pero, ¿no te parece la propuesta de *parhuzam *más coherente con otras grafías del propio mundo anglófono, tales como Los Ángeles (y no "the Ángeles") o Las Vegas (y no "the Vegas")? Piensa que La Vila Joiosa no es una ciudad alegre, sino un topónimo. 
Un saludo, 
L


----------



## parhuzam

De acuerdo con _*Lohengrin*_

Aqui no se traduce... "Las Vegas" a "The Vegas"....etc...cuando es parte del nombre.....

And, it is the same for other languages French, Italian etc...   It is assuming that people won't get it unless you translate it. Personally, I think, translating part of the name dilutes the authenticity.

Saludos


----------

